# Four Steel Electrics vintage ferries from Washington State Ferries go to the breakers



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

More here..

http://www.enterprisenewspapers.com/article/20090623/NEWS01/706239920/0/ETPZONELT



> SEATTLE -- After a year of trying, Washington State Ferries finally has sold its four beloved Steel Electrics.
> 
> Eco Planet Recycling, Inc. of Chula Vista, Calif., paid $200,000 for the Steel Electric-class vessels in a deal completed last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Don't they use nice terms in the US? 'Dismantled' and 'Integrity of their ageing hulls' I wonder if that means Broken Up and Worn Out?


----------

